# Replacing hard drive in DirecTV TiVo Unit (R10)



## curtisj1 (Jun 11, 2006)

I was hoping to swap in a 250 GB hard drive (from a HD DirecTV TiVo Receiver) into my R10 DirecTV receiver. Is this possible & is it possible to retain the recorded shows from the old hard drive? Looking for a little advice - thanks in advance...


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

No. You cannot simply swap hard drives. You will need to properly format the drive first.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Technically "Format" is the wrong word. "Image" might be closer.

And yes, to use a drive from a completely different model TiVo, you have to treat the drive as empty (and yes, lose recordings ad settings), and apply an image for the TiVo it is going into to the drive.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

classicsat said:


> Technically "Format" is the wrong word. "Image" might be closer.


----------

